# New Brother Lock 925D - Any ideas on what I can make with it.



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

:help:I was blessed with a like new Brother Lock 925D and I'm not sure what all I can make with a serger. I've been putting my purses through it and I love it. But what else can I do with it? And is there any other ways it will sew besides serging? I don't know anything about them. Open to all advice and suggestions. LORD BLESS YOU!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have a wonderful book called "Serger Secrets" that shows all sorts of really cool ways to use your serger, with decorative threads and flatlocking, rolled hems, etc.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

CJ, Who's the author on that book? I've been looking for one to teach me serger basics, and can't find a serger book at a sewing store anywhere! Need to hit a book store I guess.
thanks


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I sorry, I should have posted a link. Here it is.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

thank you very much!


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks CJ!!! I've looked at the book on Amazon and I'm planning on buying it.

So can I use it to put my liners in my purses? And to sew my straps together? So you can do more than just trim up things on it? I've got alot to learn about it. Sorry so many questions!!

But I really appreciate all the posts that are put on HS. They help me alot.

Do you have anymore favorite books on sewing? I need all the help I can get.

LORD BLESS YOU!!!
Angela


----------

